# Post your vaping memory pics / thanks Facebook for reminding me



## hyphen (28/2/16)

I remember how happy I was with this :
Can't believe how far vaping has come
Can't believe I was even considering the grenade one ......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (28/2/16)

my first mech mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (28/2/16)

First Mech - Nemesis + Kayfun.





My modded VTR.




My first ReoMini

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (28/2/16)

1st reos




Authentic roller Russian91 and kayfun 3.1








Bunch of reos





And some other mods to lazy to look for pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

i think i'm the only person in the world that didn't post anything about my vaping on facebook, I guess because I don't really use social media. This is something my wife does compulsively. The she skinners about it with her friends that were not in the photo of course.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (29/2/16)

I remember this beauty
she was good to me. So good to me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/2/16)

This is what I had to say on the 4th of February 2013...

"Just got my new e-cigarette, this thing is awesome!"



If only I knew then what I know now. At the end of that year I had already consumed 5 of those dual starter kits (at R900 each) in an attempt to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamiel (29/2/16)

"Don't think I need anything other than this mod, tank and ejuice! Thanks Vape Mob!!"

This was the first vape-related thing I ever posted on social media. No photographic evidence of my at the time awesome MOB Battery/Kanger Pro Tank combo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (29/2/16)

My first toot on my piff'ed Spinner and iClear 16D

BTW: That as 36mg Pirates Booty from @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

